# Tracfone for Canada



## Kauai Kid (Jul 5, 2015)

Tried my Tracfone to call  Lake Louise merchant from Texas.  Kept getting error code restriction 56 after following directions to the letter on Tracfone services guide for the LG305C.

Called Tracfone technical support and after 30 minutes I was given an alternative number to call that eventually got me to the right place.  Agent said all I need to do is call Tracfone to have them connect me to the Canadian number.

Their directions say "For calls to the Bahamas, Bermuda, Canada and Dominican Republic just call 1+City Code+Telephone Number"

Their directions don't work.  

Sterling


----------



## elaine (Jul 8, 2015)

also tried to call Canada--same error message. I got a $10 Int phone card with 5 cents/minute to Canada from my landline.


----------

